# Rebreathers and Spearfishing



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking over the rules and regs pamphlet published by FWC, saw the usual line about - "The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited." 

Just wondering, who or what organization deemed it necessary to outlaw spearfishing while wearing a rebreather? Was it a BIG problem at one time in the past? Is it dangerous to the diver? The fish? The environment?

If anyone has any insight into this STRANGE codicil, please post. - Ric


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I would assume, someone felt that without bubbles (wich we know freedivers have an advantage of no bubbles, just limited depths and brief dives), that some great minded politition felt it was too unfair.

That is what I am assuming anyways


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It has been deemed that they offer an unfair advantage to the fisherman - just like baiting fields for game.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

But isn't "baiting fields", what fishermen do everyday? - Ric


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe one day re-breathers will come down in price and it will be the norm. But until then they just feel that it gives an unfair advantage to the diver because of longer dive times and no bubbles I guess.

But I have never really seen a fish that was scared of me and my bubbles. If anything it makes them come closer because of their curriosity.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Rebreathers, I dove them in the Navy theyare too technical, expensiveand high maintance for the recreational diver. UsingRebreathers and powerheadsin Federal waters for spear fishing isn't illeagal. (The Last I heard). Who the hell can keep up with the law changes!! :doh


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

The Navy Dive teamfrom Panama City was at Morrison Springs yesterday, and they were doing training dives with theirrebreathers -- not sure what brand, but it had around area on theback.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Diving a rebreather because of the extended bottom times with no bubbles does provide an advantage to the spearfisherman. Many videographers and photographers use rebreathers so that they make MUCH less noise and NO bubbles which allows them to get MUCH closer to marine life.


----------

